# Can a Residents committee vote out a very troubled member?



## Lorcan001 (6 Nov 2008)

Hi there,
I'm new to this Resident's Association where I live. I volunteered to be chairperson. So far, almost everybody has been getting on great and issues are escalated and resolved on time with almost everybody on the committee. There is one woman who is just impossible. She moans and invetigates everything the Management Company (which is made up of 4 Directors who are all residents and very trustworthy, all voted in by residents). It is impossible to resolve any of her queries as she always has the last word. I'm not the only one who thinks this, nearly every resident I speak with mentions her and how rude she is. 
She has a personal vendetta against one or two of the Driectors of the Mgmt Co and she will not let it go. It's got to the point now, that she is refusing to pay Mgmt fees (even though she on the Resident's Committee). All she does is get in the way of progress with getting our complex up and running. As chairperson, I have spoke to a lot of residents and quite a few are in agreement that she should be voted off the Residents Committee. 
My question is, Can we legally vote this person out of the Resident's Committee for always spoiling the progress of the complex and for not being up to date with her fees? I really hope so..

Thanks for reading and thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (6 Nov 2008)

Lorcan001 said:


> My question is, Can we legally vote this person out of the Resident's Committee for always spoiling the progress of the complex and for not being up to date with her fees? I really hope so..


 
If she is not up to date with her fees she is not permitted to vote at any Management Company AGM's or EGM's- she is however allowed to attend. Now, it could be argued that this ruling _could_ be carried over to the Residents Association but it's not a situation I've ever come across.  Not being permitted to vote wouldn't neccesserally deter her from attending and voicing her opinions though.

Does your RA have a constitution? the answer might well be in that.

I suppose you could always hope she sells up and moves but again, if she hasn't paid her management fees, she won't be able to do that either. 

Disclosure bit: I'm a Management Agent


----------



## Yorrick (7 Nov 2008)

This situation is calling out for some good old election fiixing.
Any good Trade Unionist or poliitician will show how it is done.

The first rule for any Chairperson is never hold a vote unless you know the result beforehand.
I presume that this lady got on the Committee at the A.G.M.
So this is how it works. You have to play dirty.
1. When sending out notification of the A.G.M.  dont send her notification
If she whinges about it deny all knowledge, appear reasonable. People know her form and will think she attention seeking again.
2. Have your candidates lined up for the Committe and stay strictly to a definete number for the Committee
3. In the days coming up to the A.G.M. have your chosen candidates lobby for votes and make sure they let it drop in conversation that your pronblem lady has not paid her fees and causes a lot of obstruction on the Committee.
4. At the A.G.M. when making your address mention that the non payment of fees is a big problem and is stopping the Committe from doing some much needed refurbishments. If you have done your job right everyone will know who you are getting at.
5. Insist that every candidate must have a proposer and a seconder.
6. Have a secret ballot in the intersts of "fairness" This is vital if you want to control the votes.
7. Have two allies to count the votes.

These actions  may appear extreme but you cannot allow one person to bully a Committee.

Having been successful in getting her off the Committee then go for the jugular. Turn up the heat. Take action, legal if necessary,against her  to resolve the issue of non payment of her management fees.


----------



## Yorrick (7 Nov 2008)

This situation is calling out for some good old election fiixing.
Any good Trade Unionist or poliitician will show how it is done.

The first rule for any Chairperson is never hold a vote unless you know the result beforehand.
I presume that this lady got on the Committee at the A.G.M.
So this is how it works. You have to play dirty.
1. When sending out notification of the A.G.M. dont send her notification
If she whinges about it deny all knowledge, appear reasonable. People know her form and will think she attention seeking again.
2. Have your candidates lined up for the Committe and stay strictly to a definete number for the Committee
3. In the days coming up to the A.G.M. have your chosen candidates lobby for votes and make sure they let it drop in conversation that your pronblem lady has not paid her fees and causes a lot of obstruction on the Committee.
4. At the A.G.M. when making your address mention that the non payment of fees is a big problem and is stopping the Committe from doing some much needed refurbishments. If you have done your job right everyone will know who you are getting at.
5. Insist that every candidate must have a proposer and a seconder.
6. Have a secret ballot in the intersts of "fairness" This is vital if you want to control the votes.
7. Have two allies to count the votes.

These actions may appear extreme but you cannot allow one person to bully a Committee.

Having been successful in getting her off the Committee then go for the jugular. Turn up the heat. Take action, legal if necessary,against her to resolve the issue of non payment of her management fees.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (7 Nov 2008)

While I read most of Yorricks post with a wry smile I wouldn't recommend going down the route of points 6 and 7. If she's as bad as you say and you've done you job right everywhere else there should be no need for this.

In the absence of a constitution a strategy might well be your best course of action but again, I would strongly advise against points 6 and 7.

Actually, point 6 is fine..technically.  I'm just saying don't rig the vote count.


----------



## WaterSprite (7 Nov 2008)

Wry smile is right!  Jeez, it's "Art of War" for Residents' Associations!


----------



## Rigoletto (20 Nov 2008)

watersprite said:


> wry Smile Is Right! Jeez, It's "art Of War" For Residents' Associations!


 
:d


----------



## Bubbly Scot (20 Nov 2008)

I'm curious to know how this turned out but since the OP hasn't been back since posting the original question, we might never know.


----------

